# Lina Medina



## tschilpi (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht kennt jemand Lina Medina, ein Mädchen das mit 5 Jahren schwanger wurde und in die Geschichte einging.. ich weiss zwar nicht ob es wirklich stimmt, aber hier mal ein Beitrag von Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina

Was meint ihr, ist das wirklich passiert?


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

Möglich ist das durchaus, aber ob es wahr ist, weiß ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

keine Ahnung....hab zwar Bilder von ihr gesehen, aber mal ehrlich: denkt man in diesem Alter schon an die Liebe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

liebe ist glaub ich der falsche ausdruck 

mich würde ehrer interessieren - wie sie zum sperma gekomme ist 
weil "normal" kann das ja nicht sein ... 

naja wahr oder nicht wahr - ich glaub das werden wir leider nie herasufinden - ich kann 
es mir aber beim besteln willen nicht vorstellen 
ich mein mit 5 jahren - wieviel kilo wiegt man da
das baby hatte lauf wiki  2,7 kilo - das muss ja schon ein schwerer brocken im bauch sein


----------



## tschilpi (14. Februar 2008)

gerüchte sagen sie wurde von ihrem opa vergewaltigt..


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> denkt man in diesem Alter schon an die Liebe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um schwanger zu werden brauchts keine Liebe...


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Um schwanger zu werden brauchts keine Liebe...


Wtf? Mein Papa hat mir erklärt "also wenn eine Frau und ein Mann sich ganz doll lieb haben, dann wird die Frau schwanger..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wtf? Mein Papa hat mir erklärt "also wenn eine Frau und ein Mann sich ganz doll lieb haben, dann wird die Frau schwanger..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Freund deines papas muss sich nur anstrengen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Hmm, scheint wahr zu sein. Es gibt Zeitungsartikel zu dem Vorfall. Allerdings wird in einem auch angeführt dass Lina möglicherweise älter war als angegeben.

TIME Magazin


----------



## Smoby (14. Februar 2008)

Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass eine 5 jährige Schwanger werden kann... und selbst wenn müsste Sie denke ich vergewaltigt worden sein denn welches 5 jährige Kind würde ein Geschlechtsverkehr Spaß machen?^^ Da denkt man eher an andere Dinge denke ich.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

ein 5 jähriges kind 
ähm wenn ich da jetzt unten einen erwachsenen penis reinstecken würde
die würde ersten schmerzen haben ohne ende
und 2. wäre glaub ich da unten so einiges zerstört - also kann ich mir beim besten willen icht vorstelln
wie das ganze funktionieren sollte ...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ein 5 jähriges kind
> ähm wenn ich da jetzt unten einen erwachsenen penis reinstecken würde
> die würde ersten schmerzen haben ohne ende
> und 2. wäre glaub ich da unten so einiges zerstört - also kann ich mir beim besten willen icht vorstelln
> wie das ganze funktionieren sollte ...



Glaube zwar nicht, dass das wirklich stimmt, allerdings an der Penetration sollte es nicht scheitern. Seitdem Boris Becker in der Besenkammer war, wissen wir doch alle, dass es auch ohne Penetration geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Um schwanger zu werden brauchts keine Liebe...



ich habe einfach ein anderes Wort als Sex genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> ich habe einfach ein anderes Wort als Sex genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe ist für dich Sex? Interessant... oO 


Übrigens, deine Signatur isn bisschen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (14. Februar 2008)

Wie der gute Ian McEwan schon sagte
"Sex ist die Währung der Liebe".

Und eigentlich kann das doch biologisch überhaupt nicht möglich sein, da Frauen erst mit Beginn der Menstruation, also der erstmaligen Ausbildung einer Eizelle schwanger werden können. Oder hab ich da was total verschlafen?

(hab den artikel nicht gelesen, falls da was drinsteht. wiki spackt grade bei mir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: keke, hat sich wohl erledigt ^^

Grüße


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Wie der gute Ian McEwan schon sagte
> "Sex ist die Währung der Liebe".
> 
> Und eigentlich kann das doch biologisch überhaupt nicht möglich sein, da Frauen erst mit Beginn der Menstruation, also der erstmaligen Ausbildung einer Eizelle schwanger werden können. Oder hab ich da was total verschlafen?
> ...



Das stimmt durchaus, das könnte ja aber theoretisch auch schon mit 5 geschehen sein. Der erste Eisprung ist ja nicht an ein festes Alter gebunden(leider). Tendenziell glaube ichs aber eher nicht.


----------



## Gamerhenne (14. Februar 2008)

durch einen "Ausrutscher" der Evolution halte ich das körperlich im Super-Einzelfall vielleicht schon für möglich. 
Aber schlimmer ist die Frage, die sich mir stellt: wie konnte es zu einem Kontakt kommen ?
Egal wie sehr ich da drüber nachdenke, bei einer 5-Jährigen ist jeder Gedanke daran schlimm....auch wenn sie vielleicht älter war...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich bei 8 oder 10 anders denken würde.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> durch einen "Ausrutscher" der Evolution halte ich das körperlich im Super-Einzelfall vielleicht schon für möglich.
> Aber schlimmer ist die Frage, die sich mir stellt: wie konnte es zu einem Kontakt kommen ?
> Egal wie sehr ich da drüber nachdenke, bei einer 5-Jährigen ist jeder Gedanke daran schlimm....auch wenn sie vielleicht älter war...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich bei 8 oder 10 anders denken würde.



Es kann ja theoretisch auch wirklich ein Unfall gewesen sein. Es soll ja Familien geben, wo alle oder zumindest mehrere nacheinander in eine Wanne steigen um Wasser zu sparen, vielleicht wars da ja auch so, der Bruder war zuerst drin, hat sich in der Wanne dann vielleicht einen gewedelt und so fand das Sperma dann den Weg in die kleine.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Liebe ist für dich Sex? Interessant... oO
> Übrigens, deine Signatur isn bisschen hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manno, jetzt bist aber fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine doch damit, das das Mädel in dem Alter noch nicht an Liebe denken
kann, also an die wahre Liebe und weil ich nicht so salopp klingen wollte, habe
ich das Wort Liebe genommen.

In dem Fall bzgl. Lina handelt es sich also wohl um Sex, weil sie ja noch gar nicht
wissen kann was Liebe/Sex ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gamerhenne (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Es kann ja theoretisch auch wirklich ein Unfall gewesen sein. Es soll ja Familien geben, wo alle oder zumindest mehrere nacheinander in eine Wanne steigen um Wasser zu sparen, vielleicht wars da ja auch so, der Bruder war zuerst drin, hat sich in der Wanne dann vielleicht einen gewedelt und so fand das Sperma dann den Weg in die kleine.




das wär arg schlimm, wenn das so einfach passieren würde. sperma ist  außerhalb des körpers nicht lange lebensfähig, das würde den weg durchs wasser gezielt dahin nicht finden und dann auch noch intakt sein.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Das mädchen tut mir leid wenn das stimmt ..
Das Baby ist ja ca 1/4 so Gross wie sie ... und ich will gar nicht wissen wer dafür schuld ist .. 

/headshot 4 pedos !


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Mit 5 Jahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,
ich meine, ihr "Partner" müsste ja
denn ein "bisschen" größer gewesen
sein und dann passt das doch gar
net, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> das wär arg schlimm, wenn das so einfach passieren würde. sperma ist  außerhalb des körpers nicht lange lebensfähig, das würde den weg durchs wasser gezielt dahin nicht finden und dann auch noch intakt sein.



Bis zu 48 Stunden ist es lebensfähig und ich fürchte Wasser ist nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Bedingung für Sperma. Es muss den Weg auch nicht gezielt finden, das Mädel steigt ja ins Wasser, es muss nur bis an die Schamlippen gelangen, der Rest geht fast wie von selbst.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Bis zu 48 Stunden ist es lebensfähig und ich fürchte Wasser ist nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Bedingung für Sperma. Es muss den Weg auch nicht gezielt finden, das Mädel steigt ja ins Wasser, es muss nur bis an die Schamlippen gelangen, der Rest geht fast wie von selbst.



Klar, kann man auch so schwanger werden. Aber mit 5 Jahren ist man in der Regel noch nicht fruchtbar...haha, spielerischer Satz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also ich glaub das nicht wirklich. In dem Alter ist die Gebärmutter noch gar nicht ausgewachsen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Klar, kann man auch so schwanger werden. Aber mit 5 Jahren ist man in der Regel noch nicht fruchtbar...haha, spielerischer Satz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der Regel nicht, In der Regel altern Kinder auch nicht zehn mal schneller als andere, werden ausgewachsen nur 50 cm groß oder sind am ganzen Körper mit einem Fell bedeckt. Dennoch gibt es solche Fälle.


----------



## tschilpi (14. Februar 2008)

Theoretisch ist eine Frau fruchtbar sobald sie ihre erste Menstruation hat, und laut Wikipedia hatte Lina sie schon mit 8 Monaten..


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> In der Regel nicht, In der Regel altern Kinder auch nicht zehn mal schneller als andere, werden ausgewachsen nur 50 cm groß oder sind am ganzen Körper mit einem Fell bedeckt. Dennoch gibt es solche Fälle.


 /sign


----------



## Tôny (15. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Klar, kann man auch so schwanger werden. Aber mit 5 Jahren ist man in der Regel noch nicht fruchtbar...haha, spielerischer Satz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann wäre se ja auch kein Medizinisches Wunder.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke schon das es möglich ist. Und so etwas wie mit der Badewanne ist ja nicht auszuschliesen die kommen aus Mexico und da sind viele nicht grad gut gestellt.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Februar 2008)

5 Jahre...erste Regel mit 8 Monaten. Das ist echt...ich kann es irgendwie nicht glaube. Wer soll denn mit ihr "geschlafen" haben? 
Wenn man es so nennen will, weil ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass sie damals schon wusste was der Kerl da mit ihr macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin sprachlos 5 Jahre alt ... hab mir jetzt sogut wie alle comments durchgelesen und muss sagen ..... krass auf jeden Fall, so und da ich jetzt geschockt bin kann ich die restlichen 45 mins meiner Arbeitszeit nicht mehr arbeiten, sondern verbringe Sie hier im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Naja mit 5 Jahren ein Kind ist etwas hart. Glaube ich nicht dran..


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

was ist draus geworden am ende?
ich meine zur welt bringen u. aufziehen?eher nicht


----------



## b1ubb (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was ist draus geworden am ende?
> ich meine zur welt bringen u. aufziehen?eher nicht



steht in wiki 
der sohn ist glaub ich tot 
sie hat ja dann einen zweiten sohn bekommen der lebt noch 
und sie lebt auch noch


----------



## Alcasim (15. Februar 2008)

Nö, sie starb schon vor glaub ich 30 Jahren, steht auch im Wiki


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

<[O_O]>

*Da sag ich nur:"WTF?!"*


----------



## Jácks (15. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *Da sag ich nur:"WTF?!"*


me²

*WTF?!*


nein aber echt,ist schon ziemlich harte story,glaube nicht drann.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /headshot 4 pedos !


ich will die nicnt verteidigen oderso,aber das ist oft ungewollt,so wie z.b. schwul


----------



## Huntara (16. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> steht in wiki
> der sohn ist glaub ich tot
> sie hat ja dann einen zweiten sohn bekommen der lebt noch
> und sie lebt auch noch



stimmt, der Sohn ist an einer Krankheit gestorben, was aber nichts mit seiner Mutter zu tun hat


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich will die nicnt verteidigen oderso,aber das ist oft ungewollt,so wie z.b. schwul



Ungewollt .. syr aber wenn man 60 ist und mit ner 10 järigen .. ne das ist sicher nicht ungewollt .. und die 10 järige will das zu 99% sicher nicht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schwul ist was anderes .. so ist man halt.. ihr leben und ihre verantwortung .. und da wollen es sicher beide ..


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ungewollt .. syr aber wenn man 60 ist und mit ner 10 järigen .. ne das ist sicher nicht ungewollt .. und die 10 järige will das zu 99% sicher nicht ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


frag mich nicht,wieso ich mich auf deren seite schlage,aber ich muss hier ma sagen:

es gibt zich aussagen von solchen leuten,dass sie sich teilweise nicht trauen auf die straße zugehn ; dass sie lieber sich töten würden als denen was antun

n grosser anteil ist aber natürlich einfach nur krank und pervers
/headshots for vorsätzlich-pedos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (16. Februar 2008)

mh..mit 8 monaten die periode...das is ja krass und dann auch noch mit 5 schwanger.
bei "normalen " frauen setzt ja die periode erst frühestens mit 9 oder so ein und wir finden das ziemlich scheisse jeden monat das gleiche.aber stellt euch mal vor die hat mit 8 monaten schon die periode...wann kommt die denn in die wechseljahre? mit 20 oder was?

biologische wunder gibts ja immer wieder,aber das ist schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Gamer94 (18. Februar 2008)

Unfassbar, aber ich denke es ist trozdem wahr, denn es gibt ja Fotos, natürlich könnten diese bearbeitet sein aber ich denke sie sind echt: 

http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp...Lina_medina.jpg

und

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9264/mother5gz.jpg

Naja trozdem unglaublich.


----------

